# Semen Analysis



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Semen Analysis

Also known as: Sperm analysis, sperm count, seminal fluid analysis

Why is it done?
A sperm test is usually advised if a couple are having difficulty conceiving .The aim is to see if the semen and sperm made by the male partner is normal or not.
It can also determine what treatment options are reasonable. A severely low sperm count or low motility may indicate the need for an advanced approach, whereas a normal semen analysis might suggest an alternative treatment.

What does it test for?
This test provides important information about the quantity and quality of the sperm. The semen sample is tested for the number of sperm, viscosity , how many of the sperm are swimming and how quickly. The pH and color of the ejaculate, sperm concentration and forward progression of the sperm.

Collection Instructions
The semen sample is collected at the laboratory in a special sterile container after a 2-3 day period of abstinence from ejaculation. The sample should be maintained at body temperature.
No lubrication should be used while obtaining the sample as it can be toxic to sperm.


----------

